# For those that own a sand and water table



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Does your school-aged child(5 year old) play with it too? DS is about to turn 5, and I also have a 20 month old little girl. I know SHE will be all over it, but I was planning on getting it for him for his birthday, and it would go really well with his party as I am doing a beach theme. But I was researching them today and they seem to be geared toward the 2-4 crowd, and most of the reviews I've read mention how much their toddlers love the table, etc. I just don't want to get him something for his birthday that he's on the verge of growing out of, yk? This is the one I'm considering getting:

http://www.google.com/products/catalog?hl=en&biw=1259&bih=809&q=Sand+and+water+table&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&wrapid=tlif130262442974821&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=482712608268280486&sa=X&ei=rXikTajDDsia0QGDytj5CA&ved=0CFYQ8wIwAQ#

Thanks, all!


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I wouldn't get it for my 5 year old. My mom got one for DD when she turned 2. She played with it for one season and then lost interest. Although she'll play in a sandbox now, at age 5.5, I can't imagine her playing at a sand/water table. (The one we had also would have been low for her.)


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

For the 2 yr old, yes. Not for the 5 yr old though.

Also, realize you are NOT going to end up with a sand and water table - you are going to end up with a lovely sand/water mix table that's really just kinda gross, lol.

Our DS has/had separate ones. The sand table worked great from 2-4. This year he's finally into playing with the sandbox. Our water table is a bit bigger and he can still use it this year (he's 5) but I think this will be the last year. Keep them F-A-R apart unless you want to replace the sand often.


----------



## JPiper (Apr 9, 2011)

My kids LOVE to play in the sand, water (or dirt, mud, puddles!). The girls (2 & 6) will spend hours--really-- playing outside in this way. They will take whatever they have (sticks, play tea sets, rocks, Matchbox cars) and let their imaginations run wild. I don't mind the grubbiness, but our tub always sports a fair amount of grit!


----------



## mommariffic (Mar 18, 2009)

I love our sand and water table! Yes everything gets mixed up, but it's really the best part of our yard...DD plays with it (weather permitting) every single day in the spring/summer/fall, and really enjoys it. We have had one since she was about a year old and she's going to be 4 this summer


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

My 6 yo still plays with ours. Though, he prefers to turn our whole backyard into a sand and water mess by turning on the hose (we don't have grass - just rocks, dirt, and tumbleweeds).


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

I teach 4 and 5 year olds and we are required to have a sand and water table for them daily. It is the most popular station, so I would still consider it a good gift idea for that age.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

I was a Pre-K teacher for years and my kids mixed sand and water almost daily. I never threw away sand. Just drain out the water (or let it evaporate.)

BTW, my favorite sand is Jurassic Sand.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChristyMarie*
> 
> For the 2 yr old, yes. Not for the 5 yr old though.
> 
> ...


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

So I was all ready to throw the idea out, but now I am totally confused. Can't you guys all agree?


----------



## JPiper (Apr 9, 2011)

LOL! I Should also mention my DS-- who turned 15 today--- *never* outgrew his love for sand/water (dirt/mud) play.... just went from playing with cars and trucks in the sand table, to riding bikes in the mud, to zooming around with real dirt bikes!


----------



## ~Amy~ (Jun 7, 2009)

When we have older kids over to play, they do love the sand & water table, but the one we have at least is way too short for a 5 year old to play at comfortably unless they are sitting down. It was the perfect height for my 2 year old last summer.


----------



## FAmom (Oct 28, 2010)

We have a sand/water table, Step2 Naturally Playful, which we just use with water. We bought it for our toddler. All of my boys play with it though..... including the ones that are 9 & 11. Depending on what game they are playing, even their friends will play with it. None of them even think about whether they should be worried if they are too old to play with it or not. It is an opportunity to play with water, toys, and get water all over the place, without getting into trouble. At one point there was a very convoluted game that involved an enormous amount of legos.........


----------



## Zuzu822 (Oct 5, 2006)

My soon-to-be 5 DS still loves sand and water play. We have a large sandbox and water table. My boys are tall and I bought the tallest water table I could find a few years ago and he can still use it pretty well.

This year we're adding an Aquaplay system too: http://www.aquaplay.se/show-product.asp?product=51

I think some kind of sand/water combo would prove very popular!


----------



## lilmom (Nov 9, 2008)

Another vote for going for it! We have the Step2 one as well, although we just put water in it, so it's really a water table, but DS has enjoyed it thoroughly for 2 years now. He is going to be 4 this summer, but I can't imagine that his love for water, sand, and mud is going to end before age 5. He really, really loves all those things. As someone else said, he uses it for 3 seasons out of the year. Well worth the money.


----------



## mama*pisces (Feb 17, 2008)

Okay, I'm doing it!







Mostly because of the versatility of them, as FAmom pointed out. I read this one review on Amazon from this mom that was going on and on about it, and named like 12 different things that her and her kids have used the SW table for. I figure it will come in handy for homeschooling.







Thanks mamas!!!


----------

